# Miniature Shipbuilding Small Steamers & Motor Ships



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Miniature Shipbuilding
Small Steamers & Motor Ships
I am pleased to announce that this download is now available, price £2.99.
41 Pages, A4. 9,526 words, 71 images, five plans.
Please click the link and scroll down a bit after it opens to read the synopsis. Then, if you wish to purchase a download, a button is provided for Paypal or cards. A download link is sent automatically on receipt of payment.
https://payhip.com/b/HXAL


----------

